# adjusting the tps



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Does anyone have the specs to adjust the tps sensor? I know I have to use a multimeter and everything- but what does it need to be set at? Do I just set it to 0 and adjust it so voltage reads when I hit the throttle? Just wondering. This is so much easier on my other car b/c of the super AFC- I was going to hook it up on this car but Apexi doesnt have a wiring diagram for it......and I dont know which wires are which.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Does anyone have the specs to adjust the tps sensor? I know I have to use a multimeter and everything- but what does it need to be set at? Do I just set it to 0 and adjust it so voltage reads when I hit the throttle? Just wondering. This is so much easier on my other car b/c of the super AFC- I was going to hook it up on this car but Apexi doesnt have a wiring diagram for it......and I dont know which wires are which.


Should be about 0 to .10 or so volts with the throttle closed , the lower the better. 0 to .5 volts closed , 4.7 to 5 volts at WOT. Thats typical of most cars. And I think the ECU wiring colors and layout are in the Haynes manual , but I need to look myself actually.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will check it out- I really need to order the factory service manual.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man, stupid question. Once I get this thing adjusted shouldnt I retard my timing a little since Im running more boost?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey man, stupid question. Once I get this thing adjusted shouldnt I retard my timing a little since Im running more boost?


I haven't had one single problem running 14-15 psi at this altitude with the stock timing settings and 91 octane gas (at $2.01 a gallon  ). The ECU will retard timing automatically if it gets any knock , so that SHOULD be a non-issue.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just ordered the factory service manual and I should have it in ten days so if we run into any crazy problems Ive got the hook up I really want to see if I can wire my afc in- its doing no good sitting in my other car in storage. Hey- 93 is 2.15 here and I think I have leaky injectors b/c my fuel mileage is for shit even after the two tune-ups I have given this thing. Im sure the automatic doesnt help either y'know?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I just ordered the factory service manual and I should have it in ten days so if we run into any crazy problems Ive got the hook up I really want to see if I can wire my afc in- its doing no good sitting in my other car in storage. Hey- 93 is 2.15 here and I think I have leaky injectors b/c my fuel mileage is for shit even after the two tune-ups I have given this thing. Im sure the automatic doesnt help either y'know?


Leaky injectors won't kill your gas mileage , they aren't leaking when the car is running.  The bad fuel mileage is likely your O2 sensor gone bad. Thats why I love my O2 guage , if nothing else it keeps tabs on the sensor function.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no dude, I just put a new one in. at idle it runs rich most of the time and when I let off the gas it runs rich even when the motor is deaccelerating (is that a word anyways? or did I make one)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> no dude, I just put a new one in. at idle it runs rich most of the time and when I let off the gas it runs rich even when the motor is deaccelerating (is that a word anyways? or did I make one)


Then either your new O2 sensor is not working properly or you have other issues. And the word is "decelerating"


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, I blew a coolant line on the way to work this morning and had to have it towed to my shop!! Im just going to replace all the coolant lines I think. Anyways- what else could it be if the fuel pressure is fine and the o2 sensor is brand new? Is that normal to run rich when decelerating?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Dude, I blew a coolant line on the way to work this morning and had to have it towed to my shop!! Im just going to replace all the coolant lines I think. Anyways- what else could it be if the fuel pressure is fine and the o2 sensor is brand new? Is that normal to run rich when decelerating?


Maybe it is , I dunno what my car does when I decelerating. Perhaps your FPR is jammed or bad.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

watch your air fuel ratio next time youre coming to a stop- actually just let your car slow down without releasing the clutch(remember mine is auto) and see what happens.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> watch your air fuel ratio next time youre coming to a stop- actually just let your car slow down without releasing the clutch(remember mine is auto) and see what happens.


Yeah mine goes down to full lean and if I coast long enough the last LED goes off altogether. Supposedly Z31 ECUs were designed to shut off the fuel flow when coasting in gear , but that was for the 5-speeds I dunno about the autos.


----------

